# First time abroad concerns, your advice sought



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

We are off t'other side of the channel in a few eeeks time (that should have been 'weeks' but it's a bit apt) and it's our first ever foray with the MH.

We is me and SWMBO and our 2 dogs, choccy lab Jewel and collie Meggy.

I have travelled in Europe on many occasions, on my own, as part of a group, with family, by coach, car and motorbike and I have no concerns at all about just getting across the water without any preparation or destination and just 'going'. My French and German are adequate for use on a holiday - and let's face it, it's only the frogs who don't try to speak English :lol: so I never worry about the lingo either

Until now that is. This is the very first time with MH, and also with my 2 dogs - and if they don't/can't go then I don't go, so no way are they staying home. Both have passports and are very keen to go and see a new world.

My concerns are below, probably silly, but I really need to get this right first time. This is a Saturday to Friday 2 week effort. I really want to head to Switzerland, probably going via Luxembourg, Nancy, Mulhouse, Basel. Or maybe go via Germany

1. If we travel up on the Saturday from Exeter it will take us 5/6 hours taking it steady. Should we find somewhere to overnight this side (suggestions?) and perhaps get a Sunday 6.00/7.00am chunnel crossing, and then thread our way SouthEast. Or should we cross as early as possible Saturday, perhaps a 6.00pm train and then find somewhere to stay overnight around the Calais area, bearing mind we will get there 8pm and getting a bit dimpsy? What are the pros and cons for either option?

2. Are there any concerns regarding Switzerland I don't already know about, for the dogs especially. The vignette thing I can handle being 3.8tons we can get a version for the MH and not a 1 year version for a car. 

3. I think the vet visit is the one which worries me the most, mainly because I don't know where we will be up until the very last moment within the 5 day window, and so I can't make a decision where to plan to go. 

Your thoughts please, if only to calm me down a bit.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I know nothing abouts dogs in EU but always offer this recommendation for channel crossing.

If possible, go across on a lateish crossing to get you the other side around midnightish. Have a pre determined place to go and park up for the night so you can get an early, refreshed start the next morning, at whatever time you choose, and no ferry/tunnel to worry about.

If you can make your crossing on a Saturday night then all the better - there are virtually no trucks on French roads on Sundays - a nice clear run on your first day at the wheel.

Tried and tested.

There are loads of threads here about the best/safest/most convenient places to overnight on the other side.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you seem to be Ok with most things there! 

on 1) if youcan, I would advise getting an early evening crossing on the tunnel, then you can get there a couple of hours early and take an earlier train (normally no extra charge) - get into calais and park up at the beach or the yacht basin overnight. Then an early start and you're away. 

on 2) they will sell you a pass at the border, decide when you are travelling through, and pay the going rate. no kowledge of anythingabout the dogs

3) sorry, can;t help :roll:


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

I can only offer our experience of the journey. We live in Barnstaple so have roughly the same journey up to the tunnel as you. We have always left home 7am ish, allowed approx 6 hours for the journey and booked an appropriate train. And sometimes if we if we get there early, we have been put on an earlier train. We then get some miles in the other side and then find an aire. We have also, on occasion, gone up straight from work, got a train over late at night and stopped in an aire the other side. Both of these have worked fine. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Would suggest going over Saturday evening rather than Sunday morning. We usually just park up in Cite Europe. There's always loads of room.

Can't help with Switzerland or dogs!

Denise


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

joedenise said:


> Would suggest going over Saturday evening rather than Sunday morning. We usually just park up in Cite Europe. There's always loads of room.
> 
> Can't help with Switzerland or dogs!
> 
> Denise


The cite de Europe MH parking is in the MHF site database. You can get meals easily and there is a good big hypermarket near the parking. On the other hand there are absolutely no facilities.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We stayed at this site about 25 mins from Calais
http://en.camping-la-bien-assise.com/

Very nice.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

vets , get the list from on here, prices vary , but quite easy to get it done really, you will always be near a vet and 5 days is plenty of time to get it done.

John


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Have a look at www.campinglachaumiere.com it's at a village called Buysschere about 30 minutes drive from Calais. Guy & Bernadette run the site. They love dogs and Bernadette works at a vets in nearby St Omer so will be able to give help & advice re the dogs. We've used this site five or six times either for a first or last night stopover (not with dogs though).


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry the link above isn't working. Do a search for la chaumiere and read the site review at www.caravancampingsites.co.uk hopefully the email to chaumiere will be ok.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, I'll aim for an early evening crossing and then just see where we can get to in a short distance from Calais and try an aire or site - depends on the time


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have used lachaumierre and get a xmas card every year.
Very nice couple and a recomended site.
For ease now we use cite europe on both legs of trip. Out bound late arrival early depart for return and usually get on earlier train.
Dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I rather think that the Swiss vignette is the same for a motorhome as a car. The border guards are very eager to ensure that you have one, and will relieve you of CHF40 or €35 and make sure it is properly stuck inside your windscreen. Weight of the motorhome does not seem to figure in the transaction.


----------

